# Poor abused horse left behind



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

My great-aunt's next-door neighbor left out of sight, leaving 3 horses behind to fend for them selves. She called the dog wardden and they came and took only 2 of the horses. The small shelter was falling down. Then one day she never saw that horse again. She called the wardden again, but said there were only 2 horses out there, and the warrden refused to come. Me and my sister wanted to go see if the poor old mare was sill alive, and if we could help, but they would'nt let us go just because it was muddy. That poor mare was never seen again, just let to suffer and die.:-cry:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That is pretty sad. Unfortunately with the economy the way it is, your going to see it more and more. Animals are one of the many silent victims of a bad economy. 
I watched a documentary on life after humans. It was very interesting which animals could survive and which wouldn't if humans suddenly disappeared from the planet. Makes me want to keep all my animals outside and take down all the fences. :?


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't any one reply???????????? 62 views, 1 reply


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 4, 2009)

I think it's pretty horrible how this happens to the animals we love, i'm really sorry.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

them ppl who do sucha thing should go to jail im so sory!


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Vida pretty much said it all. I know most are against slaughter, but which is a better death? Starvation? Or a much faster (although not necessairly better) end by slaughter. I do wish it were more humane though.

I do feel bad for the poor mare.


----------

